# R. Scott Clark's Lectures on the Synod and Canons of Dort



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 12, 2020)

R. Scott Clark has a series of lectures on the Canons of Dort, which may be of interest to you. I have only listened to the first one, nonetheless, it gives a very good theological and historical background to the Arminian controversy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## louthenanook (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! The Canons of Dort had been a difficult one for me to read. After studying it more closely, I'm utterly amazed at how sound, edifying and pastorally comforting it is!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi; welcome to the PB with our day old new guise. Please fix yourself a signature so folks know how to address you. See here for how and the minimum. https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


louthenanook said:


> Thanks for sharing! The Canons of Dort had been a difficult one for me to read. After studying it more closely, I'm utterly amazed at how sound, edifying and pastorally comforting it is!


----------



## louthenanook (Apr 12, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Hi; welcome to the PB with our day old new guise. Please fix yourself a signature so folks know how to address you. See here for how and the minimum. https://www.puritanboard.com/help/signature/


Just updated. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 12, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> R. Scott Clark has a series of lectures on the Canons of Dort, which may be of interest to you. I have only listened to the first one, nonetheless, it gives a very good theological and historical background to the Arminian controversy.



Thank you for sharing, Was this from a theology conference? I was supposed to attend one where Clark was to speak about Dordt. Sadly, I had to miss it at the last minute. I did listen afterward and found the lectures informative.

Below is an interview with Herman Selderhuis from Clark's _Office Hours_ on the topic of Dordt. I am a fan of Selderhuis, so I thought it worth piggybacking on the above.






The Canons of Dort


In this episode, Office Hours talks to Dr. Herman Selderhuis about the Canons of Dort.




wscal.edu





Update: This was the conference I was supposed to attend.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 12, 2020)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> Thank you for sharing, Was this from a theology conference?



He was speaking at Omaha Reformed Church, NE. The lectures appear to be too informal to have been delivered at a more high-brow conference.


----------

